
Ask HN: Is ShowHN moderated? - 10dpd
Having submitted a link to Show HN, it seems like it doesn&#x27;t appear straight away.<p>Is Show HM moderated, and if so, what is the criteria for acceptance?
======
benologist
Show HN has its own "new" page -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew](https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew)

If it is popular there it gets a position on the Show HN page, but you can see
the time range of content there covers a couple days worth of submissions so
it's not at all guaranteed -

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

If it is comparably popular to regular submissions it can also get a prominent
position for a while on the front page of HN itself.

